# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  SmartMoto v4.28. Fixed issues with cell phones based on NOR flash

## mohamed73

Dear users, 
Please let us introduce a new version of الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. 
In this release the following improvements and changes were made:  *Fixed issues with cell phones based on NOR flash IC* that were found in software versions since SmartMoto v4.26. We strongly recommend to update SmartMoto to this الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].*Flash chip ST Model M58LR128FT* is now supportedThe terms of work with untested models are changed. Details are placed in الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
In case you have untested MTK phone from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and you need to unlock it, please contact us for a tests.  *Smart-Clip ON!*  *Best Regards
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

